# Got a new camera for christmas!!!



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here are some new piccies of my babies, taken with my fab new camera!!

Hope you like them xxx Sorry very pic heavy  I couldn't resist!!!

Rosie Posy
















Rosie & Toby








All of them








Toby








Darwin


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Brilliant pictures and gorgeous cats!

The pictures are really good quality 

D x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Great pics! your cats are beautiful


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

WOW...Beautiful pics, stunning cats and loving your cat tree  
Congrats on your new camera. :thumbup:


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow them pics are so clear and professional looking must be a good camera!  Cats look wonderful as usual too


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

beautiful cats x


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

great pictures!

my heart stopped when i saw the pictures of the last cat- it looks just like my cat i had when i was younger, same markings and everything 
what a beauty!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Fabulous pictures!! Must be a great camera! (and photographer lol)


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I've been missing seeing your beautiful lot - you must give them big hugs and kisses from me x

good quality pics aswell, what pixels is it?? x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Great photos.


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Now those were really nice pictures, wow! I hope santa brings me a good camera next Christmas.lol! :thumbup:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

LousKoonz said:


> good quality pics aswell, what pixels is it?? x


It is a 10.1 mega pix SLR camera, we thought it best to invest in a good one for when we have kittens 

It has shown up Rosies colouring beautifully which is great. I can't wait to take it to the shows later in the month.

Thanks for all the lovely comments guys xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> It is a 10.1 mega pix SLR camera, we thought it best to invest in a good one for when we have kittens
> 
> It has shown up Rosies colouring beautifully which is great. I can't wait to take it to the shows later in the month.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely comments guys xxx


i've got the Lumix 10.4 and i think your pics come out better than mine do lol x

But yes, have you got "sport mode" on yours? you're gonna need it for between 5-9 weeks of age :lol: x


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

ha ha!!!

It is a Canon EOS1000D I think it does have a sport mode on it - must check out all the features, I only set it on auto for the piccies I took.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> ha ha!!!
> 
> It is a Canon EOS100D I think it does have a sport mode on it - must check out all the features, I only set it on auto for the piccies I took.


Yeah i set mine to Auto usually too - but i'll be using the sport mode on the next lot - MUCH easier :lol: x


----------



## Miss Snowshoe (Dec 10, 2008)

what gorgeous babies !!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

WOW! Loving your pics Hazel! What a fab new camera you have. Santa wasn't as kind to me even my friend got a new Canon SLR for Xmas boohoo nobody loves me!!

Shall just have to save up myself!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

fab pics, gorgeous cats


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh that looks really nice.. They are so pretty.. 

I got a new camera too.. Just gotta find it xD


----------

